# Dahlberg show



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just watched a show on making molds for plastic baits, but it went by too fast to get the names of the materials used. Anyone know where I can get some more info? A book or DVD would help.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Try here...it is a forum on his web site.

http://purpledesert.net/hfbf/viewtopic.php?t=3130


----------

